# Burr Oak



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Going to Burr oak labor day weekend for the whole week and i was wondering if anyone could give me any pointers ? i will be fishing from kayak and shore


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

KATKING said:


> Going to Burr oak labor day weekend for the whole week and i was wondering if anyone could give me any pointers ? i will be fishing from kayak and shore



I guided Burr Oak Lake a few weeks ago. I took a few young boys out who had never been fishing prior to our trip and put them on tons of BlueGills.
The BlueGill fish that we were catching were located within 10-feet of the shoreline in the main lake. I also tried to stay pretty close to the: lay-downs, brush piles, bushes, and any other cover I could find.
I suggest printing out the contour map of the lake off of the ODNR web-site in order to better fish the lake.
Oh, and by the way... They were hitting meal worms and nightcrawlers.

Good luck!


----------

